# Retired Danvers cop captures $1 million in lottery



## stm4710 (Jul 6, 2004)

Retired Danvers cop captures $1 million in lottery 
By Andrew Hickey 
Staff writer 


PEABODY — A retired Danvers police lieutenant got an early birthday present this week when he collared $1 million on an instant lottery ticket.

Stephen Hayward, who lives in Peabody with his wife, Mariellen, claimed his first check Wednesday morning, state Lottery spokeswoman Beth Bresnahan said.

Hayward, who turns 58 today, nabbed the $10 Blockbuster instant game at the Lynn Street 7-Eleven store Tuesday. For selling the ticket, 7-Eleven netted itself $10,000.

"It was a shock and surprise," Hayward said yesterday. "It's a very nice supplement to my retirement and kind of a surprise birthday present."

Hayward will receive one check worth about $50,000 before taxes each year for 20 years, Bresnahan said.

Hayward said he has no immediate plans for his newly won riches. He and his wife, who love to travel, already had a couple of vacations scheduled.

"There's nothing crazy that I want to do," he said. "There's nothing I absolutely need.

"But if it was a lump sum, things might be different," he said.

Aside from a Caribbean cruise next month and another trip in November, Hayward said he'll spend his free time continuing to travel, trying to improve his golf game and working part time at Mike's Mobil in Danvers.

Hayward joined the Danvers Police Department as a reserve officer in 1970, was named a full-time patrolman a year later and retired as a lieutenant in 2002.

While the Police Department yesterday was filled with a slight air of jealousy over Hayward's score, Chief Neil Ouellette said everyone on the force is excited about the former officer's good fortune.

"It couldn't have happened to a nicer guy," Ouellette said.

Hayward said he was returning home from buying a new car when he stopped at the 7-Eleven for coffee. He said he occasionally plays the lottery as entertainment.

The odds of bagging $1 million were 1 in 1.5 million.

"You just have to be in the right place at the right time," he said. "You could sit there and play those things all day long and win nothing. I got one lucky break."

Hayward is the second North Shore man in a month to win $1 million in the lottery. Jeffrey Hyde of Danvers won $1 million after buying a $5 instant ticket at a convenience store in Middleton on Jan. 29.


----------



## GARDA (Dec 30, 2003)

stm4710";p="57665 said:


> Aside from a Caribbean cruise next month and another trip in November, Hayward said he'll spend his free time continuing to travel, trying to improve his golf game and working part time at Mike's Mobil in Danvers.


"*Travel" 8) , "Golf" \/ , and "Working part time at Mike's Mobil*"... :huh: :no: Oh well, two outta three ain't bad :wink:

Great to see one of the good guys get a nice lift heading into their retirement. All my best to him after 32 years in this profession, I'm sure he's earned it... =D>


----------

